
Facebook to acquire Instagram - nikunjk
http://newsroom.fb.com/Announcements/Facebook-to-Acquire-Instagram-141.aspx
======
uncoder0
Congratulations to the team and founders. I like that Mark Zuckerberg is
planning on keeping sharing with other social networks and keeping the
Instagram product separate from the Facebook product.

------
winkv
incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

